# Explaining deer hunting to non-hunters



## ng30345 (Jan 7, 2005)

If you have trouble explaining hunting to a non-hunter, read this letter I wrote to my two young daughters.

It is entitled:
 *"Hunting for the Harvest, How to explain hunting to non-hunters."*
http://lettersto2girls.blogspot.com/2004/10/hunting-for-harvest.html


----------

